# how much do first&second jabs + microchip cost collectively?



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

we got cassie at 9 months old so she only needs her boosters wich are £40 each roughly...

but because later this year we're getting a GSD i need to start saving (i want the dog, mum said she'll pay 2/3 for the dog itself but i have to pay for injections and chip!!)

I need to know how much im saving plz


----------



## moonface (Jul 27, 2009)

Hiya 

we paid £65.02 for Bessies vaccinations a few days ago, they said the microchipping is £24.47 but can't do that til she's 16wks.

hth. x


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

thats not bad so would £100 cover it all??


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

u dont have to get the chip done at ur vets.
Sometimes if u shop around other non veterinary people (groomers, suitably qualified other) may do it at a cheaper price.
We charge 23.50 (NW) but u can get it done for as low as 11 up here. Sometimes local dogshows or charities will have a amnesty and offer the low price as a speacial for a limited time so worth keeping an eye in local press for details.
Vaccines often dont vary too much from area to area as most vets try to keep it similer to local competitors.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I just paid £61.39 for each pups jab and microchip is £25

Every vet is different though.

My old vet the jabs are £79 and microchip £20


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

we just paid 

jabs £48
Wormers and flea stuff £20 - blimey wormers and flea stuff are mega expensive :|


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

At our vets they charge either £43 or £46 for both jabs - can't quite remember but it's one of these. Our puppy had had it's first one so it was £32 for just the second one which isn't much cheaper. Microchipping is £24 I think but we got it for £11.99 because we had our other dog vaccinated at the same time. She was 12 weeks when she was microchipped.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Our dog warden charges £10 for microchipping. Not sure how much the vaccines cost at the vet though.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

It varies from vet to vet but it cost me £45


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

Blooming eck £40 for each jab 

I must visit the least expensive vet in the country 

Full course for around £27.00 off the top of my head.


----------



## Louby (Jul 27, 2009)

£48 for both jabs and a free microchip wooohoooo!!!!!

dunno about flea,ticck and worming stuff - my vet said they use spot on but never told me the price cos he didnt need a 'top-up' just yet - will ask him when Perry goes for his 2nd and last jab 

edit: oh and 4 weeks free insurance


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

At my vets, for a starter course of vaccinations it's £41
And the boosters are about £20 something.
Micro chipping at my vets is £15.50

Oh and we also get free worming and flea treatment with a starter course of vaccinations.

Flea treatment at my vets, is 

FRONTLINE SPOT-ON SMALL DOG PACK OF 3 £16.80 
FRONTLINE SPOT-ON MEDIUM DOG PACK OF 3 £18.63 
FRONTLINE SPOT-ON LARGE DOG PACK OF 3 £20.33 

Worming tablets are about £4 each time, so about £18 a year ish.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Cassies-mum said:


> thats not bad so would £100 cover it all??


It could be an idea to ask the previous owners if she was insurred - if she is on a life policy they may be able to transfer this to you...... youll save a lot in the long run as it wont increae if you have to claim 
But, save save save lol


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

it was £56 for both injections, puppy pack and worming tablet 

we paid £10 for microchipping on all our big pets as our local cats and dogs home does it a few times a yr cheap to encourage people to get them microchipped


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Changes said:


> we just paid
> 
> jabs £48
> Wormers and flea stuff £20 - blimey wormers and flea stuff are mega expensive :|


I was wrong

Jabs £48.94
Wormer 1 tablet £5.09
Spot on one sachet £9.23

= total rip off lol £63.26


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

When i first got my dogs chipped it was £48. Havent a clue what they charge now. Dont go for the biotherm chips, they constantly fail, and are inaccurate.

Booster is £35.

Not sure about the initial course.


----------

